# Fiber Festival at The Big E Nov 3 & 4 West Springfield, MA



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

www.fiberfestival.org 

at The Big E fairgrounds, West Springfield, MA. November 3 & 4, 2012.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Diane1025 said:


> www.fiberfestival.org
> 
> at The Big E fairgrounds, West Springfield, MA. November 3 & 4, 2012.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have that marked on my calendar


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm going. Hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I lived in West Springfield from 1967 through 1996. It is a great town and the Big E grounds host many great events. If you go, stop at Storrowton Tavern (on the Big E grounds) for lunch.
Incidentally, the Big E was formerly known as the Eastern States Exposition, and was an agricultural fair for the New England states. It has morphed into much, much more.


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

sibergirl said:



> I lived in West Springfield from 1967 through 1996. It is a great town and the Big E grounds host many great events. If you go, stop at Storrowton Tavern (on the Big E grounds) for lunch.
> Incidentally, the Big E was formerly known as the Eastern States Exposition, and was an agricultural fair for the New England states. It has morphed into much, much more.


Oh, I remember when it was called the Eastern States Exposition.........let's take it one step further--remember when the amusement park in Agawam used to be called Riverside??? I'm aging myself big time here...........


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Diane1025 said:


> sibergirl said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in West Springfield from 1967 through 1996. It is a great town and the Big E grounds host many great events. If you go, stop at Storrowton Tavern (on the Big E grounds) for lunch.
> ...


Of course I remember Riverside and Eddie Carroll, the owner. There used to be a bowling alley in front of it, and of course, there was the Riverside Speedway for stock car racing. It wasn't until 2000 that the park became known as Six Flags.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I Remember Riverside and Mountain Park in Holyoke


----------



## dransom42 (Mar 26, 2011)

I went to Riverside many times too - the Demolition Derby was sooo much fun! They also had a roller skating rink.


----------



## Karen Z (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm originally from Albany NY and loved heading to Springfield and the Eastern States.........and Riverside Park in Agawam!!! What fun memories!



Diane1025 said:


> sibergirl said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in West Springfield from 1967 through 1996. It is a great town and the Big E grounds host many great events. If you go, stop at Storrowton Tavern (on the Big E grounds) for lunch.
> ...


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Oh, I remember when it was called the Eastern States Exposition.........let's take it one step further--remember when the amusement park in Agawam used to be called Riverside??? I'm aging myself big time here...........[/quote]

Ok, how many of you remember the amusement park in Shrewsbury called White City?

I won't be at NEFF unless my Sunday morning class at The Gathering gets out early enough for me to shoot up 91 before they close this year.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Diane1025 said:


> sibergirl said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in West Springfield from 1967 through 1996. It is a great town and the Big E grounds host many great events. If you go, stop at Storrowton Tavern (on the Big E grounds) for lunch.
> ...


Itt is still the Eastern states exposition. That is the fair that is held in Sept. This is the New England fiber festival. This will be its 3rd year and it continues to grow. If you go, stop in and say hello to Spin A bit. I work for her occasionally but I cant this year. have to work that weekend.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Itt is still the Eastern states exposition. That is the fair that is held in Sept. This is the New England fiber festival. This will be its 3rd year and it continues to grow. If you go, stop in and say hello to Spin A bit. I work for her occasionally but I cant this year. have to work that weekend.


Well, yes, the Big E and Eastern States Exposition are synonymous. They began advertising as The Big E in 1968. Many events throughout the year are held on the grounds. One of them is the New England Fiber Festival.


----------

